# Sharpening bits



## Cuzzi (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi All
I need to sharpen a few of my bits and need a reliable source. Can any of the members(if there are any) who lives in Durban, South Africa please give me the name of the company which does sharpening.


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a great guy, but I don't think that you want to pay shipping to McCleary Washington state USA.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Try your model engineering clubs. There is almost certainly one in Durban. You need a guy with a Quorn or a Stent although you may even find one with a s/h commercial machine.

They'll know what to do.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Probably a lot of you will find this hard to believe, but I have had some success sharpening a couple of carbide tipped bits with............
the diamond encrusted file on my leatherman multi tool.
I kid you not.


----------



## vaneric (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Clinton
Professional Sharpening Services Pinetown
031 7012070
Best you talk to Reg Wiles. Shaun not as helpful.

Others to try but not as good in my experience.
Saw Specialists 031 4611834
Saw Sharpening 031 3372459


----------



## Cuzzi (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks all and esp Mike,

I will give them a call and try them out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I run the flats across my diamond hones and it will make a noticeable difference. Not as good as professional but a lot cheaper and done when I need it.


----------

